# Άνω και κάτω τελεία: ακολουθείται από κεφαλαίο ή όχι;



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Χαίρετε!

Πήρα το δοκίμιο μιας μεταφρασής μου για διόρθωση, και βλέπω ότι ο επιμελητής μου έχει γυρίσει όλα τα πεζά μετά από τη διπλή τελεία σε κεφαλαία.

Άνοιξα τον Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας του Πατάκη και απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω από τα παραδείγματα, βάζει κεφαλαίο όταν τη διπλη τελεία ακολουθούν αυτούσια κομμάτια κειμένων, λόγια που αναφέρονται κατά λέξη, παροιμίες κτλ, ενώ βάζει πεζό όταν ακολουθεί απαρίθμηση, επακόλουθο, ερμηνεία κτλ.
πχ
Μια παροιμία λέει: Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου, να 'χεις τα μισά.
Συνέπεια όλων αυτών: έχασε σχεδόν όλα του τα χρήματα.

Εσείς τι κάνετε σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος κανόνας;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Αυτό ακριβώς που έχει και ο Οδηγός. Δώσε μας ένα παράδειγμα διόρθωσης καλύτερα.


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Το πρώτο που πέτυχα:
Η Ντουκάτι δεν ήταν κατάλληλη (εν. μοτοσικλέτα) για ταξίδι: Έμοιαζε με δύστροπο φωτομοντέλο.

Εγώ θα έβαζα πεζό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Βάλε άνω τελεία και πεζό, για να μην μπορεί να σου πει και τίποτα.

Πεζό, φυσικά, θέλει.


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 10, 2008)

Στο παράδειγμα με την Ducati, το πεζό δεν ήταν λάθος, ήταν όμως η άνω και κάτω τελεία. Ο επιμελητής, αντί να διορθώσει το λάθος, προσέθεσε κι ένα δεύτερο. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Γιατί είναι λάθος η άνω και κάτω τελεία;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 10, 2008)

H άνω και κάτω τελεία χρησιμοποιείται πριν από φράσεις που αναφέρουμε κατά λέξη ή όταν κάνουμε απαρίθμηση. Αν απλώς θέλουμε να χωρίσουμε δύο προτάσεις με μια παύση μικρότερη από αυτήν της τελείας, υπάρχει η άνω τελεία.


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2008)

Όχι απαραίτητα. Μπορεί να μπει και μπρος από επεξήγηση ή επακόλουθο.

Μάλιστα, τώρα που το κοίταξα, ο Τριανταφυλλίδης γράφει ότι η λέξη ύστερα από διπλή τελεία γράφεται με κεφαλαίο στην αρχή όταν η διπλή τελεία έχει θέση τελείας (αλλά εγώ αυτό δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω -- το παράδειγμά του δεν συμφωνεί με τα παραδείγματα που δίνει ο Οδηγός).


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2012)

*Κεφαλαίο ή μικρό μετά από άνω και κάτω τελεία*

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε συζητήσει πουθενά, δεν το βρίσκω. Έχω δει μερικά παραδείγματα από εξηγήσεις, π.χ. από το διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων της ΕΕ που λέει:

Η λέξη που ακολουθεί τη διπλή τελεία γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, όταν η διπλή τελεία έχει θέση τελείας, και με μικρό, όταν η φράση που περιέχεται σε εισαγωγικά αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο μέρος της προτάσεως.​

ή αυτά τα παραδείγματα που περιέχονται στον _Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας της Ιορδανίδου_ (μέσω τρανσλάτουμ):

Ο ξεριζωμός ήταν καθολικός: Χιλιάδες Μικρασιάτες άφηναν τα σπίτια τους, τις περιουσίες τους, μια ζωή ολόκληρη, και έψαχναν μια θέση στα πλοία που θα τους οδηγούσαν στη σωτηρία.
Εγώ πιστεύω το εξής: αν ο δάσκαλος είναι έξυπνος, μορφωμένος και καλός, πρέπει να τον σεβαστούμε.​Για κάποιο λόγο όμως εξακολουθεί το όλο ζήτημα να μη μου είναι ξεκάθαρο. Όλα «αναπόσπαστα μέρη της πρότασης» μου φαίνονται. Έχετε οι επιμελητές-διορθωτές κάτι πιο πρακτικό ή ξεκάθαρο να προτείνετε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

@anef: Σε μετέφερα. Η γνώμη μου είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτή του Λεξοπλάστη (#8 πιο πάνω). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι, αν όχι όλες, τότε οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις «άνω και κάτω τελεία συν πεζά μετά» θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετηθούν με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια με άνω τελεία.

Στα παραδείγματα που δίνεις, νομίζω ότι στο πρώτο ταιριάζει καλύτερα μια τελεία (άνω, αλλά και σκέτη, εξαρτάται από το ρυθμό στο συγκείμενο) και στο δεύτερο ότι μετά την άνω και κάτω τελεία είναι προτιμότερο να αρχίζει νέα πρόταση, με κεφαλαίο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

Μην ξεχνούμε ότι πολλές άνω τελείες αποτελούν και βιβλιοθηκονομικό συμβολισμό σε τίτλους βιβλίων ή δημοσιεύσεων για το πέρασμα σε υπότιτλο ή δευτερεύοντα τίτλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Επειδή το αναφέρει το Ψηφίο στο #9, και επειδή κι εγώ (σκεφτόμενος άλλα ) διατύπωσα την άποψή μου στο #11 με κάποια αλαζονική απολυτότητα , ας δώσω τι γράφει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στην (μπλε) σχολική γραμματική:

*Διπλή τελεία {:}* Τη σημειώνουμε:

(α) εμπρός από τα λόγια που αναφέρονται κατά λέξη:
....Ο Χριστός είπε: «Αγαπάτε αλλήλους».

(β) όταν κάνουμε απαρίθμηση ή δίνουμε μια εξήγηση ή το αποτέλεσμα:
....Τα μεγαλύτερα ελληνικά νησιά είναι: η Κύπρος, η Κρήτη, η Εύβοια.
....Κάθισε στο τραπέζι όλη η οικογένεια: ο παππούς, ο πατέρας, η μητέρα, τ' αδέρφια μου.
....Δεν εδούλεψε ποτέ του. Και το αποτέλεσμα: δεν έκαμε καμιά προκοπή.


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2012)

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ και για τη μετακίνηση. Ας δούμε συγκεκριμένα τώρα την περίπτωση των τίτλων και υπότιτλων που αναφέρει ο Zazula, γιατί εμένα αυτή είναι η περίπτωσή μου, τίτλοι άρθρων. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ άνω τελεία σε τέτοια περίπτωση, και οι διαφορετικοί συντάκτες των άρθρων έχουν όλοι χρησιμοποιήσει διπλή τελεία. Συνήθως είναι του τύπου (φανταστικό παράδειγμα): «Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας: τάσεις και προοπτικές». Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα έλεγα ότι έχω κάποιου τύπου επεξήγηση, όπως συμβαίνει πάντα ( ; ) στους υπότιτλους και αυθόρμητα θα χρησιμοποιούσα μικρό γράμμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Ποιες είναι οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στο:
_Τα μεγαλύτερα ελληνικά νησιά είναι: η Κύπρος, η Κρήτη, η Εύβοια._
του παραδείγματος του Τριανταφυλλίδη και στο:
_Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας: τάσεις και προοπτικές_;

Μπορεί να είμαι προκατειλημμένος :) και να γίνομαι ιδιαίτερα σχολαστικός εδώ, αλλά το παράδειγμα με τον τίτλο αφενός δεν αφορά _ολοκληρωμένη_ πρόταση που λήγει με την τελεία και αφετέρου, σίγουρα δεν αφορά αποτέλεσμα, αλλά ούτε και εξήγηση. Αφορά απαρίθμηση; Θα μπορούσε να το ισχυριστεί κανείς, αν και απαρίθμηση με δύο στοιχεία... Ούτε απαρίθμηση είναι, αφού το χαρακτηριστικό της απαρίθμησης είναι η ισότιμη παράθεση και όχι η σύνδεση δύο όρων, όπως εδώ.

Νομίζω ότι εδώ το σωστό σημείο στίξης, αφού πρόκειται και για τίτλο, θα ήταν η παύλα:

_Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας — τάσεις και προοπτικές_


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2012)

Α, κι εγώ που το'χα σίγουρο ότι με τον υπότιτλο πάντα επεξηγούμε (δίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένο νόημα στον τίτλο). Πάντως, βλέπω πως αν χρησιμοποιούσες διπλή τελεία θα άρχιζες κι εσύ με μικρό, οπότε την πήρα την απάντησή μου :). 

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι εδώ το σωστό σημείο στίξης, αφού πρόκειται και για τίτλο, θα ήταν η παύλα._ς_


Δόκτωρ, το «σωστό» σημείο στίξης εδώ είναι ό,τι υπαγορεύει το εκάστοτε style guide και η βιβλιογραφική πρακτική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Όταν προσέχω, χρησιμοποιώ το colon και το δίστιγμο πολύ πιο συχνά από τον μέσο φυσικό ομιλητή, και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. Στην απαρίθμηση ξεκινώ με πεζό, στο παράθεμα με κεφαλαίο (αν είναι πλήρες παράθεμα — αλλιώς, δεν βάζω καν δίστιγμο). Μου αρέσει πολύ να το χρησιμοποιώ για επεξήγηση ή για περιγραφή αποτελέσματος: τότε συνήθως ξεκινώ με πεζό. Σε τίτλους είναι πιο περίεργα τα πράγματα: αν ο δευτερότιτλος δεν είναι κύρια πρόταση, βλέπουμε πιο ευνοϊκά το πεζό. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει κανένας σιδερένιος κανόνας. Ας εμπιστευτούμε το γλωσσικό και οπτικό αισθητήριό μας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε τίτλους είναι πιο περίεργα τα πράγματα: αν ο δευτερότιτλος δεν είναι κύρια πρόταση, βλέπουμε πιο ευνοϊκά το πεζό.


Εννοείται πως αν ο δευτερότιτλος είναι πλήρης πρόταση τότε για μένα το αρχικό κεφαλαίο είναι σταθερή επιλογή. Και στις ντεμί καταστάσεις, συνήθως το κεφαλαίο κερδίζει στη δική μου περίπτωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, το «σωστό» σημείο στίξης εδώ είναι ό,τι υπαγορεύει το εκάστοτε style guide και η βιβλιογραφική πρακτική.


Κι εγώ προσπάθησα να κάνω μια λογική ανάλυση χρησιμοποιώντας ως style guide την μπλε γραμματική...



anef said:


> Α, κι εγώ που το'χα σίγουρο ότι με τον υπότιτλο πάντα επεξηγούμε (δίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένο νόημα στον τίτλο).


Για εμένα (να προλάβω τον Ζάζουλα ;)), η έννοια του υπότιτλου είναι και τυπογραφικά υποδεέστερη (αποκάτω αράδα, μικρότερο μέγεθος χαρακτήρων).


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Αυτός ο υπότιτλος δεν έχει σημείο στίξης να τον χωρίζει από τον κύριο τίτλο (στο εξώφυλλο). Εμείς το προσθέτουμε στη βιβλιογραφική σημείωση αυθαίρετα ή σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα κοπιράιτ, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εγώ προσπάθησα να κάνω μια λογική ανάλυση χρησιμοποιώντας ως style guide την μπλε γραμματική...


Άλλο η γραμματική, Δόκτωρ, η οποία κατά κανόνα δεν ασχολείται με τέτοιου είδους συμβάσεις. Όταν δεν έχω πάντως συγκεκριμένο style guide, το σκεπτικό μου είναι ότι θέλω να διακρίνεται ο υπότιτλος ή παράλληλος τίτλος από τον κανονικό· αν λ.χ. έχω άνω και κάτω τελεία μέσα στον τίτλο, συνεχίζω με πεζό — όταν όμως θέλω να σημάνω το σημείο απ' όπου αρχίζει ο δευτερεύων τίτλος, τότε μια άνω και κάτω τελεία που ακολουθείται από αρκτικό κεφαλαίο μ' εξυπηρετεί μια χαρά. Π.χ. δες εδώ πώς στον εδώ βιβλιογραφούμενο υπότιτλο συναρμολογούνται οι δύο δευτερεύοντες τίτλοι με χρήση της άνω και κάτω τελείας: http://www.biblionet.gr/book/41906/...ρονο_διακλαδικό_λεξικό_στρατιωτικής_ορολογίας — κανενός είδους συνάφεια δεν τους χαρακτηρίζει κατά τ' άλλα.


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2012)

@nickel: Στην περίπτωση άρθρου σε περιοδικό δεν είναι αυθαίρετη η προσθήκη: έτσι ακριβώς θα εμφανιστεί όταν τυπωθεί.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2012)

anef said:


> π.χ. από το διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων της ΕΕ που λέει:
> 
> Η λέξη που ακολουθεί τη διπλή τελεία γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, όταν η διπλή τελεία έχει θέση τελείας, και με μικρό, όταν η φράση που περιέχεται σε εισαγωγικά αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο μέρος της προτάσεως.​
> 
> ...


Σε αντίθεση με το σύνολο, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, των σχολιαστών του παρόντος νήματος και τη σχολική γραμματική, εγώ αυτήν τη λογική χρησιμοποιώ. Άνω και κάτω τελεία = επεξήγηση, αν όμως η επεξήγηση είναι μακροσκελής και με δομή πλήρους πρότασης, κεφαλαίο βάζω. 



Zazula said:


> Μην ξεχνούμε ότι πολλές άνω τελείες αποτελούν και βιβλιοθηκονομικό συμβολισμό σε τίτλους βιβλίων ή δημοσιεύσεων για το πέρασμα σε υπότιτλο ή δευτερεύοντα τίτλο.


Εδώ υπάρχει μια συχνή παρεξήγηση: οι άνω κάτω τελείες που διακρίνουν τον κυρίως ή σύντομο τίτλο από τον υπότιτλο ή δευτερεύοντα τίτλο αποτελούν, ακριβώς, βιβλιοθηκονομικό συμβολισμό (που, αν θυμάμαι, καλά, ήταν machine readable identifier -μη με βάλετε να ψάχνω τον ελληνικό όρο τώρα- στα πρώτα βιβλιοθηκονομικά πρότυπα). *Δεν* αποτελούν σημείο στίξης, οπότε *δεν* είναι υποχρεωτικό να τις χρησιμοποιούμε, όταν δεν ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι το χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το σημείο στίξης ο συγγραφέας. Όταν δεν είναι σαφές πως ο συγγραφέας θεωρεί τον υπότιτλο επεξήγηση του κυρίως τίτλου (π.χ. Ιωνία: τόπος, μνήμες, άνθρωποι), εγώ δεν βάζω άνω και κάτω τελεία αλλά τελεία, ιδίως όταν ο υπότιτλος είναι πέντε επεξηγηματικές αράδες.

Edit: Μέχρι να γράψω, σχολίασαν το ζήτημα άλλοι (το κεφαλαίο το έβαλα επίτηδες ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

anef said:


> Ας δούμε συγκεκριμένα τώρα την περίπτωση των τίτλων και υπότιτλων που αναφέρει ο Zazula, γιατί εμένα αυτή είναι η περίπτωσή μου, *τίτλοι άρθρων*. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ άνω τελεία σε τέτοια περίπτωση, και οι διαφορετικοί συντάκτες των άρθρων έχουν όλοι χρησιμοποιήσει διπλή τελεία. Συνήθως είναι του τύπου (φανταστικό παράδειγμα): «Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας: τάσεις και προοπτικές». Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα έλεγα ότι έχω κάποιου τύπου επεξήγηση, όπως συμβαίνει πάντα ( ; ) στους υπότιτλους και αυθόρμητα θα χρησιμοποιούσα μικρό γράμμα.





nickel said:


> Αυτός ο υπότιτλος δεν έχει σημείο στίξης να τον χωρίζει από τον κύριο τίτλο (στο εξώφυλλο). Εμείς το προσθέτουμε αυθαίρετα στη βιβλιογραφική σημείωση ή σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα κοπιράιτ, έτσι;



Νομίζω ότι ανακατέψαμε διαφορετικά πράγματα. 

Αν είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου, κτγμ (δηλαδή: αν δεν υπάρχουν άλλες εκδοτικές προδιαγραφές) θα εμφανιστεί ως:
*Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας — τάσεις και προοπτικές*​ή ως:
*Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας**
Τάσεις και προοπτικές*​
Αν πρόκειται για βιβλιογραφική αναφορά, θα ακολουθήσουμε το style guide για τις βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές.
Αν είναι σε εξώφυλλο, θα έχει συνήθως μια μορφή όπως αυτή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω για τον τίτλο του άρθρου. Φυσικά, μπορεί να γίνεται παιχνίδι με το μέγεθος των γραμμάτων, π.χ.:

*Η οικονομία της Ελλάδας**
Τάσεις και προοπτικές*​


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Σε αντίθεση με το σύνολο, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, των σχολιαστών του παρόντος νήματος και τη σχολική γραμματική, εγώ αυτήν τη λογική χρησιμοποιώ. Άνω και κάτω τελεία = επεξήγηση, αν όμως η επεξήγηση είναι μακροσκελής και με δομή πλήρους πρότασης, κεφαλαίο βάζω.



Ε, να, εγώ εδώ ακριβώς μπερδεύτηκα: τελευταία φορά που ρώτησα στον εκδοτικό οίκο με τον οποίο συνεργαζόμουν μου είπαν αυτά που λες κι εσύ. Όμως, στο διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο και στην Ιορδανίδου, το κριτήριο φαίνεται να είναι η σχέση της δεύτερης φράσης/πρότασης με την πρώτη, όχι το αν είναι πλήρης ή όχι η δεύτερη πρόταση. Η πρόταση «Αν ο δάσκαλος είναι έξυπνος, μορφωμένος και καλός, πρέπει να τον σεβαστούμε» πλήρης είναι (όπως και η δεύτερη πρόταση αυτής της δικής μου παραγράφου, αλλά δε μου πάει εδώ το κεφαλαίο). 

Μάλλον είμαι της σχολής Νίκελ: να ακολουθούμε το γλωσσικό και οπτικό μας αισθητήριο. :)

@drsiebenmal: δεν υπάρχει style guide. Και ναι μεν στο ίδιο το άρθρο μπορεί ο τίτλος να εμφανιστεί σε άλλη σειρά, όμως στο εντιτόριαλ που αναφέρονται όλοι οι τίτλοι μέσα σε κείμενο αναγκαστικά θα έχουμε κάτι: ή παύλα, όπως λες, ή διπλή τελεία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Παράδειγμα:
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/151507/Συλλογικό_έργο/Η_διδακτική_της_μετάφρασης_στον_ελληνόφωνο_χώρο

Πλήρης τίτλος στο εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου (πρόβλημα επίσης είναι τα κεφαλαία στο εξώφυλλο και η τακτική της μετατροπής [από κάποιους] σε πεζά με κεφαλαία αρχικά λες και είναι αγγλικός τίτλος...):
*Η ΔΙΔΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΟΦΩΝΟ ΧΩΡΟ
ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ*

Στην bilbionet δεν έχουμε στίξη. Στα περιεχόμενα:
*Η Διδακτική της μετάφρασης στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο: σύγχρονες τάσεις και προοπτικές*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Για να μη φανώ εντελώς στριμμάδι, αν πρέπει/αποφασίσουμε/θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άνω και κάτω τελεία (όπως στον αρχικό προβληματισμό της anef), ε, θα χρησιμοποιήσω κι εγώ τις προδιαγραφές του Ζάζουλα. :)

Edit: Και επειδή οι απαντήσεις πέφτουν σαν ριπές, να ξαναθυμίσω ότι ο τίτλος _δεν είναι_ πρόταση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσει πολύ να το χρησιμοποιώ για επεξήγηση ή για περιγραφή αποτελέσματος: τότε συνήθως ξεκινώ με πεζό.


Το «συνήθως» το έβαλα εδώ πάνω επειδή αν έχω να κάνω με πλήρη πρόταση, δεν το 'χω σε τίποτα να αρχίσω με κεφαλαίο. (Είμαι κι εγώ της σχολής νίκελ.)


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το «συνήθως» το έβαλα εδώ πάνω επειδή αν έχω να κάνω με πλήρη πρόταση, δεν το 'χω σε τίποτα να αρχίσω με κεφαλαίο. (Είμαι κι εγώ της σχολής νίκελ.)



Καλά τα λες, αλλά έχω στη μια παράγραφο έναν τίτλο άρθρου όπου λέω να εφαρμόσω τον κανόνα του κεφαλαίου, στην αμέσως επόμενη σειρά άλλον τίτλο που μου φαίνεται καλύτερο το πεζό, στην επόμενη παράγραφο πάλι μια έτσι και μια αλλιώς. Τα έβαλα όλα με μικρά και ησύχασα (κανόνας οπτικού αισθητηρίου).


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Επιτρέψτε μου να υπογραμμίσω: η βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή *δεν* είναι φυσιολογικός λόγος· είναι λόγος κωδικοποιημένος. Επομένως και τα σημεία στίξης της βιβλιογραφικής εγγραφής δεν λειτουργούν όπως λειτουργούν τα σημεία στίξης στο φυσιολογικό λόγο. Εφόσον μιλούμε για βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή, όπως εδώ, τότε ισχύει αυτό που είπε με συντομία και ακρίβεια ο Ζάζουλας:



Zazula said:


> Το «σωστό» σημείο στίξης είναι ό,τι υπαγορεύει το εκάστοτε style guide και η βιβλιογραφική πρακτική.



Το ερώτημα είναι τι βιβλιογραφική πρακτική εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα. Καταρχήν υπάρχει καθιερωμένο πρότυπο; Η απάντηση, δυστυχώς, είναι όχι. Ο πανεπιστημιακός χώρος δεν έχει καθιερώσει τίποτε --ίσως γιατί δεν νοιώθει την ανάγκη για τυποποίηση-- και ο καθένας ακολουθεί τα πρότυπα που του αρέσουν.

Να σας πω τη δική μου γνώμη; Νομίζω ότι το σοφότερο θα είναι να υιοθετήσουμε και να εξελληνίσουμε κάποιο από τα διαδεδομένα βιβλιογραφικά πρότυπα (και εννοώ αμερικανικά, π.χ. MLA, Harvard, APA, Chicago Manual). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει διχογνωμία: μεταξύ τίτλου και υποτίτλου παρεμβάλλεται άνω και κάτω τελεία. Δεν παίζει ρόλο το νόημα· δεν εχουμε να κάνουμε εδώ, επαναλαμβάνω, με φυσιολογικό λόγο.

Πιδύε, machine readable identifier βλέπω εδώ ότι λέγεται _μηχαναγνώσιμος προσδιοριστής_.

Για το αν μετά την άνω και κάτω τελεία ξεκινάμε με πεζό ή κεφαλαίο, οδηγός μας είναι η εξής σκέψη: δεν παρασυρόμαστε από το ότι στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο οι λέξεις στους τίτλους (και υποτίτλους) γράφονται με αρχικά κεφαλαία. Στα ελληνικά αυτό δεν ισχύει: οι λέξεις των τίτλων γράφονται με πεζά (εκτός βέβαια από τα κύρια ονόματα). Εν προκειμένω, στο παράδειγμα που έφερε ο Ζάζουλας από τη βάση της Biblionet διαφωνώ· ήταν λάθος του βιβλιοθηκονόμου (αν ήταν βιβλιοθηκονόμος αυτός που έκανε τη εγγραφή) να ξεκινήσει τη λέξη «πίνακες» με κεφαλαίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

anef said:


> @drsiebenmal: δεν υπάρχει style guide. Και ναι μεν στο ίδιο το άρθρο μπορεί ο τίτλος να εμφανιστεί σε άλλη σειρά, όμως στο εντιτόριαλ που αναφέρονται όλοι οι τίτλοι μέσα σε κείμενο αναγκαστικά θα έχουμε κάτι: ή παύλα, όπως λες, ή διπλή τελεία.


Στο εντιτόριαλ, όμως, δεν είναι τίτλος πια, είναι quotation, άρα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις άνω και κάτω τελεία.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι το αντικείμενο που ονομάζεται τίτλος (με τους συνδεδεμένους υπότιτλους κ.λπ.) μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό χειρισμό ανάλογα με το σημείο που εμφανίζεται. Αλλιώς στο εξώφυλλο (χωρίς ενδιάμεσο σημείο στίξης, η σχέση κύριου τίτλου / υπότιτλου παρουσιάζεται με τυπογραφικά μέσα), αλλιώς στα περιεχόμενα, αλλιώς αν εμφανίζεται π.χ. και ως τίτλος ξεχωριστού κεφαλαίου μέσα στο άρθρο, αλλιώς σε βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή ή αναφορά.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτός ο υπότιτλος δεν έχει σημείο στίξης να τον χωρίζει από τον κύριο τίτλο (στο εξώφυλλο). Εμείς το προσθέτουμε στη βιβλιογραφική σημείωση αυθαίρετα ή σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα κοπιράιτ, έτσι;



Καθόλου αυθαίρετα· μόλις εξήγησα το γιατί. Στη σελίδα κοπιράιτ (εννοείς τη σελίδα πίσω από τη σελίδα τίτλου, το «βέρσο», έτσι;) επαναλαμβάνεται ο πλήρης τίτλος και υπότιτλος. Αλλά δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανείς να ακολουθήσουμε (μιλώ πάντα για βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή) τις ιδιοτροπίες του εκδότη. Ακριβώς γι' αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν τα πρότυπα, για να ενοποιούμε / τυποποιούμε του καθενός τις παραλλαγές.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει διχογνωμία: μεταξύ τίτλου και υποτίτλου παρεμβάλλεται άνω και κάτω τελεία. Δεν παίζει ρόλο το νόημα· δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε εδώ, επαναλαμβάνω, με φυσιολογικό λόγο.


Βέβαια οφείλουμε να μην ξεχνούμε ότι στις βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές ΟΛΑ τα σημεία στίξης καθεμιάς εγγραφής παίζουν πολύ συγκεκριμένα και ρητά προσδιορισμένο ρόλο.



Earion said:


> Εν προκειμένω, στο παράδειγμα που έφερε ο Ζάζουλας από τη βάση της Biblionet διαφωνώ· ήταν λάθος του βιβλιοθηκονόμου (αν ήταν βιβλιοθηκονόμος αυτός που έκανε τη εγγραφή) να ξεκινήσει τη λέξη «πίνακες» με κεφαλαίο.


Μα, είναι άλλος τίτλος το «Πίνακες συντμήσεων», εντελώς διαφορετικός από (και ασύνδετος με / ασυσχέτιστος προς) το «Αγγλοελληνικό, ελληνοαγγλικό»!


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Επιμένω, Ζάζουλα, εφόσον (το ξαναλέω, πρέπει να το ξαναπώ για να μη παρεξηγηθώ) πρόκειται για βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή.

Μάλιστα το παράδειγμα που έφερες δεν είναι το καλύτερο, γιατί τα στοιχεία για τη βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή ενός βιβλίου τα παίρνουμε αυστηρά από τη σελίδα τίτλου και όχι από το εξώφυλλο, και στο εν λόγω βιβλίο, το λέω επειδή συμβαίνει να το έχω, το «πίνακες συντμήσεων» δεν επαναλαμβάνεται! Δες εδώ πώς το καταλογογράφησε ένας πιο ευσυνείδητος βιβλιοθηκονόμος.:inno:


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Πάντως, μια και το ανέφερε και ο pidyo, αν προτιμήσουμε την τελεία αντί για τo δίστιγμο, βάζουμε κεφαλαίο μετά. :)

Από την άλλη, η biblionet μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι προτιμά το δίστιγμο στα ευρήματα (και βάζει κεφαλαίο μετά):
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Κακώς. Δεν ακολουθεί ό,τι λένε οι κανόνες καταλογογράφησης.
Έχω γίνει πολύ κακός, έ;

Και κάτι άλλο, που το ξέχασα, σχετικά με αυτά που λέει η anef: αλλιώς γίνεται η βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή για βιβλίο και αλλιώς για άρθρο σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό ή εφημερίδα. Δίνω παραδείγματα:

Βιβλίο:

Παπαδόπουλος, Μήτσος. _Μωρά στη φωτιά: η κυβερνητική πολιτική για την οικογένεια στην Κίνα_. Αθήνα: Εναλλακτικές Εκδόσεις, 2014.

Άρθρο:

Παπαδόπουλος, Μήτσος. «Μάνα γιατί με γέννησες: η κινηματογραφική ματιά στην Ελλάδα της μετανάστευσης». _Επιθεώρηση Κοινωνικών Ερευνών_ 453 (Δεκ. 2014): 128-153.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι τι βιβλιογραφική πρακτική εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα. Καταρχήν υπάρχει καθιερωμένο πρότυπο; Η απάντηση, δυστυχώς, είναι όχι. Ο πανεπιστημιακός χώρος δεν έχει καθιερώσει τίποτε --ίσως γιατί δεν νοιώθει την ανάγκη για τυποποίηση-- και ο καθένας ακολουθεί τα πρότυπα που του αρέσουν.
> 
> Να σας πω τη δική μου γνώμη; Νομίζω ότι το σοφότερο θα είναι να υιοθετήσουμε και να εξελληνίσουμε κάποιο από τα διαδεδομένα βιβλιογραφικά πρότυπα (και εννοώ αμερικανικά, π.χ. MLA, Harvard, APA, Chicago Manual).



Πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά θέματα. Οι σοβαροί βιβλιοθηκονόμοι, που δουλεύουν σε σοβαρά βιβλιοθηκονομικά συστήματα, ακολουθούν πρότυπα. Απλώς είναι πρότυπα βιβλιοθηκονομικά. Είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα πώς καταγράφουμε τις ανθρωπαναγνώσιμες () βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές. Εκεί, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να υπάρχει ένα πρότυπο που να ακολουθούν όλοι. Το βασικό είναι να ακολουθούνται εντός μιας δημοσίευσης οι ίδιοι κανόνες, και να είναι απολύτως σαφείς για τον αναγνώστη οι συμβάσεις της βιβλιογραφικής καταγραφής. Ούτως ή άλλως, τα προγράμματα τακτοποίησης της βιβλιογραφίας (Endnote, Zotero κλπ.) απαιτούν αυστηρότατα δομημένη καταγραφή των βιβλιογραφικών δεδομένων, αλλά επιτρέπουν τεράστια ευελιξία στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα που θα διαβάσει ο αναγνώστης, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της δυνατότητας δημιουργίας προσωπικού στιλ βιβλιογραφικών παραπομπών.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> ΚΚαι κάτι άλλο, που το ξέχασα, σχετικά με αυτά που λέει η anef: αλλιώς γίνεται η βιβλιογραφική εγγραφή για βιβλίο και αλλιώς για άρθρο σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό ή εφημερίδα. Δίνω παραδείγματα:
> 
> Βιβλίο:
> 
> ...


Ναι, αλλά το ότι γίνεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο η εγγραφή των βιβλιογραφικών αναφορών δεν συνεπάγεται αυτόματα πως είναι αυτονόητο το εάν θα ακολουθήσει κεφαλαίο μετά την άνω και κάτω τελεία (http://eeyem.eap.gr/sites/default/files/AΡΑ_ver2.pdf):

Zimring, C.A. (2005). Cash for your Τrash: Scrap Recycling in America [eBook ersion]. Ανακτήθηκε 9 Απριλίου, 2012, από http://site.ebrary.com/lib/cgcc
Volz, B.D. (Ed.). (2000). Junior Genreflecting: A Guide to Good Reads and Series Fiction for Children. Englewood CO: Libraries Unlimited. Doi: 10.1036/0071393724
Cengel, Y.A. & Boles, M.A. (1994). Thermodynamics: an engineering approach. London: McGraw Hill.
Φιλίππου, Η. (2002). Διδάσκοντας µε τη βοήθεια των υπολογιστών: Μία µελέτη περίπτωσης. Computers & Education, Vol 11 (No 2), 343-364.​


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Ε, καλά, φίλοι μου, συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε.

Πιδύε, ασφαλώς και το πρώτο ζητούμενο είναι να ακολουθούνται οι ίδιοι κανόνες σε μια δημοσίευση· η συνέπεια πάνω απ' όλα. Δεν είπε κανείς να παίρνουμε κεφάλια άμα γίνει κάποιο λάθος, και ερράρε ουμάνουμ εστ, αλλά από εκεί μέχρι τη δυνατότητα δημιουργίας προσωπικού στιλ βιβλιογραφικών παραπομπών! Αυτό είναι από τα άγραφα! Τι να πω, χαζοί είναι στην Εσπερία που από τις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα αποφάσισαν να καθήσουν κάτω και να συμφωνήσουν σε ένα μοντέλο τυποποίησης; Για διευκόλυνση δεν το έκαναν;


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πιδύε, ασφαλώς και το πρώτο ζητούμενο είναι να ακολουθούνται οι ίδιοι κανόνες σε μια δημοσίευση· η συνέπεια πάνω απ' όλα. Δεν είπε κανείς να παίρνουμε κεφάλια άμα γίνει κάποιο λάθος, και ερράρε ουμάνουμ εστ, αλλά από εκεί μέχρι τη δυνατότητα δημιουργίας προσωπικού στιλ βιβλιογραφικών παραπομπών! Αυτό είναι από τα άγραφα! Τι να πω, χαζοί είναι στην Εσπερία που από τις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα αποφάσισαν να καθήσουν κάτω και να συμφωνήσουν σε ένα μοντέλο τυποποίησης; Για διευκόλυνση δεν το έκαναν;



Όχι, δεν ήταν χαζοί, έκαναν αυτό που έπρεπε, για τα δεδομένα της εποχής. Γιατί τότε, η τυποποίηση για το ανθρώπινο μάτι ήταν το μέγιστο που μπορούσαν να πετύχουν. Τώρα, το βασικό είναι η μηχαναγνώσιμη (μαθαίνω) τυποποίηση. Εκεί, *πρέπει *να πάρεις κεφάλια. Αλλά το τι φαίνεται στο χαρτί, ή στα πίξελ είναι το ουμάνουμ της υπόθεσης. Εκεί, υπάρχουν πλέον τα εργαλεία με τα οποία μπορείς να συνδυάσεις την αναγκαία τυποποίηση στο μη ορατό υπόβαθρο, με τα προσωπικά γούστα, τις ανάγκες συγκεκριμένων γνωστικών κλάδων, τις τυποεκδοτικές παραδόσεις, κλπ. χωρίς εκπτώσεις, ξαναλέω, στο τυποποιημένο και βιβλιοθηκονομικά ορθά δομημένο υπόβαθρο.


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2012)

Ας χαλάσω τη σούπα αναφέροντας τις αυθαίρετες προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις για τη μνεία τίτλων και υποτίτλων:
- Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα μου ταίριαζε καλύτερα η παύλα από την άνω και κάτω τελεία, αλλά βέβαια αναγνωρίζω την πανίσχυρη επιρροή των αγγλοσαξονικών ηθών και εθίμων. Δεν είναι πολλές οι καθαρές επεξηγήσεις, ούτε οι δύο τίτλοι μπορούν συχνά να συνδεθούν σαν τμήματα της ίδιας περιόδου.
- Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα μου ταίριαζε καλύτερα να αρχίζει ο δευτερεύων τίτλος με κεφαλαίο. Πόσο μάλλον που οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν καθιερώσει και ένα σχήμα όπου συχνά ο τίτλος είναι κάτι πιασάρικο και συχνά ακατανόητο, μαρκετινίστικης φύσης, ενώ ο δευτερεύων τίτλος είναι ο μόνος ουσιαστικός. Για παράδειγμα, στον υποθετικό τίτλο
Προφιτερόλ: Έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
θα σας πήγαινε να γραφτεί το "Έργα" με πεζό; Εμένα σίγουρα όχι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Το προφιτερόλ σου, Θέμη, θα μπορούσε να έχει τις παρακάτω εκδοχές. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε:


Προφιτερόλ — Έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
Προφιτερόλ — έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
Προφιτερόλ: Έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
Προφιτερόλ: έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
Προφιτερόλ. Έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
Έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας (Αυτό το προφιτερόλ το πήρε ο Ζάζουλας)


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2012)

Εγώ προτιμάω το 1, αλλά μου είναι πια αποδεκτό και το 3. Το προφιτερόλ δεν τολμάω να το πάρω, γιατί χρειάζεται καμιά φορά για καλοπιάσματα, για να μη μας δείρουν.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Υπάρχει τωόντι μεταφράστρια ονόματι Προφιτερόλη;

Και μη διστάζετε να ερευνάτε τας γραφάς. Πώς αλλιώς θα μαθαίνατε ότι η αγγλική Γουικιπίντια γνωρίζει ακόμη και ότι:

Profiteroles in Greece (Greek: Προφιτερόλ, Prophiteról), Turkey and Italy are often served in a bowl, covered with chocolate sauce, and topped with whipped cream.

Είναι τρομακτικό, ώρες-ώρες, όχι;

Α, ναι. Το ξέχασα:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε:
> 
> 
> Προφιτερόλ — Έργα και ημέρες μιας μεταφράστριας
> ...


Το έξι, το έξιιιιιι!!! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Profiteroles in Greece (Greek: Προφιτερόλ, Prophiteról), Turkey and Italy are often served in a bowl, covered with chocolate sauce, and topped with whipped cream.



O πατριώτης δεν έχει βγει εκτός Ιταλίας, Τουρκίας και Ελλάδας, φαίνεται. Αλλά ξέρει ακριβώς πώς το θέλει το προφιτερόλ του.


----------



## anef (Dec 4, 2012)

Εγώ να ευχαριστήσω βιαστικά-βιαστικά, για να μην το ξεχάσω. Δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω προσεκτικά τα τελευταία μηνύματα, αν έχω καμιά απορία μπορεί να επανέλθω.


----------

